# Split needle bar



## m4tt

Witam wszystkich, 

mam pytanie w kontekście tłumaczenia ulotki maszyny do szycia. 

_Needle bar_ to polsku igielnica, czyli część głowicy, w której jest umocowana igła. 

Czy ktoś ma może pomysł, czym będzie _split needle bar_? Sprawdzałem rozmaite hasła, _dzielona, rozdwojona, modułowa igielnica_, ale nie wydaje mi się, żeby taki zwrot funkcjonował w żargonie technicznym. 

Dziękuję z góry za odpowiedź. 

Pozdrawiam,
Mateusz


----------



## zaffy

O takie rzeczy techniczne proponuje pytać na Proz.com. Byłeś tam? Forum tłumaczy z każdej możliwej dziedziny


----------



## Ruukr

m4tt said:


> Czy ktoś ma może pomysł, czym będzie _*split needle bar*_?


*rozszczepiony pręt iglicowy *


----------



## zaffy

'Pręt' w maszynie do szycia?


----------



## Ruukr

zaffy said:


> 'Pręt' w maszynie do szycia?


Tak, nie rozgryzłem tego od razu.    Wygląda na to, że przełoży się na język polski jako

*Odłączalna igielnica. (split needle bar).*


----------



## Ben Jamin

zaffy said:


> 'Pręt' w maszynie do szycia?
> View attachment 39184


Pręt oznacza kawałek metalu, o przekroju okrągłym lub wielokątnym, który jest znacznie dłuższy niż gruby. Pręt pokazany na zdjęciu to pręt zbrojeniowy, bardzo specjalny rodzaj pręta, nie nadający się jako przykład pręta "w ogóle".


----------



## zaffy

Ben Jamin said:


> Pręt oznacza kawałek metalu, o przekroju okrągłym lub wielokątnym, który jest znacznie dłuższy niż gruby. Pręt pokazany na zdjęciu to pręt zbrojeniowy, bardzo specjalny rodzaj pręta, nie nadający się jako przykład pręta "w ogóle".



Tzn chcesz użyć słowa pręt przy maszynie do szycia? Uważasz, że pasuje? Myślę, że dla 99.99% Polaków pręt to coś dużego, długiego, masywnego,  itp.


----------



## Ben Jamin

zaffy said:


> Tzn chcesz użyć słowa pręt przy maszynie do szycia? Uważasz, że pasuje? Myślę, że dla 99.99% Polaków pręt to coś dużego, długiego, masywnego,  itp.


Jeżeli tak jest to 99,99% Polaków się grubo myli. Ale ja nie wierzę w te 99,99%. Skąd je wziąłeś? Masz jakieś źródła? Jeżeli założymy, że 10% Polaków ma jakieś pojęcie o technice, to można ich pominąć w tym rachunku. Ja jestem inżynierem mechanikiem i mogę poinformować, że pręt może mieć wymiar poprzeczny od kilku milimetrów do kilku centymetrów. Powyżej tego wymiaru mówimy o słupkach, słupach, i wałach.


----------



## Ben Jamin

zaffy said:


> Tzn chcesz użyć słowa pręt przy maszynie do szycia? Uważasz, że pasuje? Myślę, że dla 99.99% Polaków pręt to coś dużego, długiego, masywnego,  itp.


Nie proponuję żadnego słowa do opisu maszyny do szycia. Po prostu koryguję błędną informację.


----------



## Ruukr

Widzisz, ważne jest tutaj tłumaczenie funkcjonalne (w tym przypadku). Musiałem (skoro wpadłem przez przypadek) zbadać takie maszyny w ciągu dwóch godzin i dopiero wtedy udało mi się przetłumaczyć. (chociaż sam technik z dwoma wyższymi).


----------

